# I have been scammed....



## fyls (Aug 2, 2017)

I got deactivated a few months ago. Then I found this website
*Seller-Services*
They claim they can appeal on behalf of you and have a good chance to win.
So I believed, Wire them the money......


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

LOL


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

There's a sucker born every minute...

They actually probably did their job and sent an email to flex support asking you to be reinstated. Something you could have done yourself for free and would have had the exact same success rate which is 1%.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Anytime the instructions are wire the money it's a scam. I can't believe all the crooks in this world!!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Send me cash and I can do an equal or better job than seller-services guaranteed.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Let me guess, you're a Nigerian prince?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL... Movaldriver, I have $1,000,000,000 that's frozen in a Nigerian bank but I'm no prince...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Maybe we should contact Dr Phil. Or Nev on Catfish.....


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

WOW!!!!! Some people are special!!! It's really hard to imagine how stupid some people are!!!

You probably got deactivated because your a moron but then you got scammed which proved that theory.


----------

